# New 7 Wonders of Nature: Post Your Nominated



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*New7Wonders launches
the nominations for the New7Wonders
of Nature*

*Criteria*

*Nominations must be for a clearly defined natural site or natural monument that was NOT created or significantly altered by humans. Physical or natural phenomena like the northern lights, the gulf stream or shooting stars are not eligible.

The nominees MUST be one of the following:

# natural site
# natural monument
# landscape*

*Categories*

*Overview of the categories that help us to sort and evaluate your proposals:

# Animal Reserve
# Canyon, Fjord
# Cave, Grotto
# Coastline, Cliff
# Forest, Wood
# Geological site
# Glacier
# Mountain, Volcano, Rocks
# Nature Conservancy Park
# Oasis , Deserts
# Prehistoric natural site
# Underwater World, Reef
# Water, Sea, Lake, River
# Waterfall
# other * 

*Examples*

*Valid examples are:

# Aletsch Glacier, Switzerland
# Baikal Sea, Russia
# Dinosaur Provincial Park, Canada
# Galapagos Island, Ecuador
# Geirangerfjord, Norway
# Grand Canyon, USA
# Great Barrier Reef, Australia
# Iguaçu Waterfalls, Argentina/Brazil
# Ha Long Bay, Vietnam
# Kilimanjaro, Tanzania
# Redwood National Park, USA
# Sagramatha Park, Nepal
# Serengeti Park,Tanzania

The following examples are NOT valid:

# Bird Migration
# Gulf Stream
# Monsoon Rain
# North or South Pole
# Northern Lights
# Milky Way


Submit your nominations here:*

http://www.natural7wonders.com/index.php?id=637


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

I have 2 nominees:

- Karstmountains in Southern China
- Waddensea and Islands in the Netherlands


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

The Amazon of course will win.

I've four nominees from Portugal:
*Gerês National Park
*Douro Valley
*Pico Island
*Flores Island
Or all islands from the Azores.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

If you go for things as non specific as "the amazon" or "the himalayas" then your going to end up with a pretty worthless list. Choices like Sagramatha Park or the mixing of the waters at the Amazon/Nergo are much better.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

I nominate Santorini for its steep volcanic cliffs overlooking the clear blue sea.


----------



## F-ian (Oct 29, 2005)

I hope to see one of these on there...

*All From Indonesia :|:*

*Mount Bromo!!World's Most Spectacular Volcano Mountains*





































*Lake Toba, North Sumatra, World's Largest Caldera Lake & the Site of the Toba Supervolcano that created the Ice Age*




























*Raja Ampat, Indonesian Papua*





































*Uluwatu, Bali*





































*Komodo Island (Animal Reseve)*




























*Beledug Kuwu*



















*and This Waterfall in Lombok (But Damn! whats the name?)*


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2007)

> Mount Bromo


I thought that it was a very splendid mountain. 
I want you to add Japanese Mt. Fuji if possible.


----------



## Bon Vivant (Oct 8, 2005)

And the bussines will continue . . . while people be enough stupid


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*VENEZUELAN CANDIDATES:*

*- Angel Falls (Waterfall)
- Auyantepui (Mountain, Cliff, Volcano, Rocks)
- Orinoco River (Water, Sea, Lake, River)
- Canaima National Park (Nature Conservancy Park)
- Los Roques Archipelago (Underwater World, Reef)
- The Guiana Shield (Prehistoric Natural Site)
- Maracaibo Lake (Water, Sea, Lake, River)
- Charles Brewer Carias Cave (Cave, Grotto)
- Guacharo's Cave (Cave, Grotto)
- Para Falls (Waterfall)
- Yutaje Falls (Waterfall)
- Kukenaam Falls (Waterfall)
- Roraima Tepui (Mountain, Cliff, Volcano, Rocks)
- Autana Tepui (Mountain, Cliff, Volcano, Rocks)
- The Sarisarinama (Geological Site)*

YOU SHOULD VOTE!...AT LEAST FOR ANGEL FALLS!.


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

Here is my list:
- Grand Canyon (USA)
- Bryce Canyon (USA)
- Lake Louise (Canada)
- Kruger Park (South Africa)
- Mont Blanc massif (France-Italy-Switzerland)
- Auvergne's Volcanoes (France)
- Ring of Kerry (Ireland)


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

unlike the stupid choice of the Christ Redeemer statue in Rio (brazilians voted with their hearts, not with reason, and thats the problem in allowing people to vote in things from their own country... and allowing non experts to vote. Most people who voted dont know NOTHING about the wonders from other places), for 7 Natural Wonders I think the Iguazu Falls in the border of Argentina and BRazil are perfect contenders.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Mount Everest (Nepal)
Great Barrier Reef (Australia)
Niagara Falls (USA-Canada)
Grand Canyon (USA)
Sahara Desert (Africa)
Rocky Mountains (USA-Canada)
Amazon River/Rainforest (Brazil)


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

*THIS SHOULD BE ONE OF THE 7 WONDER OF NATURE---->EAGLE'S BAY, DOMINICAN REPUBLIC*


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Marcanadian said:


> Mount Everest (Nepal)
> Great Barrier Reef (Australia)
> Niagara Falls (USA-Canada)
> Grand Canyon (USA)
> ...


*The Niagara Falls is like the Christ in Rio...most popular but not the best:

Angel Falls (Venezuela)

Grande Cascade de Gavarnie (France)	

Gocta Falls (Peru)

Iguacu Falls (Brazil/Argentina)

Kaieteur Falls (Guyana)

Langfoss (Norway)

Sutherland Falls (New Zealand)

Victoria Falls (Zimbabwe / Zambia)

Para Falls (Venezuela)

...are a lot better in Height, Magnitude, caudal, Beisel Waterfall Rating and scenic than Niagara Falls. *

*Iguaçu, Victoria and Para Falls are wider than Niagara too:*

*
1 .Khone, Chutes de (Laos) 10,783 m

2. Para, Salto (Venezuela) 5,608 m

3. Livingstone, Chutes de (Congo) 4,828 m

4. Celilo Falls (USA) 3,219 m

5. Kongou Falls (Gabon) 3,200 m

6. Iguacu, Salto de (Argentina/Brazil) 2,700 m

7. Patos e Maribondo, Saltos dos (Brazil) 2,012 m

8.Urubupunga, Salto do (Brazil) 2,012 m

9. Victoria Falls (Zimbabwe/Zambia) 1,737 m

10. Boyoma Falls (Congo) 1,372 m

11. Niagara Falls (USA/Canada) 1,203 m

There are 10 falls wider than Niagara Falls. *


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

^i fully agree. naming the Niagara falls one of the wonders of the natural world is as stupid as the christ statue as one of the 7 wonders of the world.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*PARÁ FALLS, VENEZUELA (wider than Iguaçu, Victoria and Niagara Falls):*


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Iguazu Falls


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Of the ones I've seen with my own eyes:

Great Barrier Reef, Australia
Grand Canyon, USA
Bryce Canyon, USA
Kruger NP, South Africa
Guangxi Karst Mountains, China

And in order to complete the list, 2 which I haven't visited so far but which look awesome:

Galapagos Islands, Ecuador
Iguazu Falls, Brazil/Argentina


----------



## Príncipe (Nov 11, 2006)

Iguazu Falls,Amazon Forest and Perito Moreno Glaciar .


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

AcesHigh said:


> ^i fully agree. naming the Niagara falls one of the wonders of the natural world is as stupid as the christ statue as one of the 7 wonders of the world.


I know it's not the tallest or widest falls in the world, but it's my opinion. Besides, it's a major source of power for both New York and Ontario.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

keep those pictures coming people. kay:

just loved those pictures from Papua :drool:


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Kuesel said:


> Mount Bromo and *Iguacu* make the top as it seems
> 
> No wonder! :cheers:





nelly_the_elephant said:


> If there are only 7 wonders to be elected it is unlikely that more than one waterfall will make it. In this case, *Iguacu* would be the logical choice.


*WHAT?...HAVE YOU SEEN THE ANGEL FALLS???...* :dunno:


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

southeast asian karst rulez!






























Giant's Causeway in Ireland is not bad either


----------



## Lestatlenoir (Jul 16, 2007)

^^ Completely agree with you. Giant Causeway is breath-taking. Here's some images from Wikipedia.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Beautiful - I was there in 91 camping. It was a wonderful time and a GREAT landscape!


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

I suggest two
Zhumulangma Moutain
and 
Jiuzhaigou
this is the highest mountain of the world 
it lies in southwest of China
































and this is the heaven on earth----Jiuzhaigou


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

the spliff fairy said:


> Lauterbrunnen valley, Europes best kept secret (in Switzerland) - 1000-3000 ft cliffs and 72 waterfalls running down them





Kuesel said:


> Aletsch region (Lauterbrunnen is the north part of it, here the southern one) Switzerland


I think the whole jungfrau region is very rich of natural wonders. The Lautenbrunnen Valley, the Jungfrau Massive with the famous Eiger-North-Face, the Aletsch Glacier. Right next to each other.









On the map the Lauterbrunnen Valley is in the north of the 'J'.




























Call me kitschy but I think I have to add the Matterhorn as natural wonder:


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

and this is 广西桂林龙脊梯田


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Surely if mountains are to be included, we can look no further than the Himalaya range?


----------



## nelly_the_elephant (Jun 20, 2007)

Occit said:


> *WHAT?...HAVE YOU SEEN THE ANGEL FALLS???...* :dunno:


Yes I have, and I have also seen Iguazu and personally I think Iguazu is more impressive. Sorry, dude.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

_00_deathscar said:


> Surely if mountains are to be included, we can look no further than the Himalaya range?


Not exactly very specific or informative is it though?


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

MoreOrLess said:


> Not exactly very specific or informative is it though?


Well what would you have liked?

I'm more partial to the Andes myself anyhow.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

bonivison said:


> and this is 广西桂林龙脊梯田


Man made, not a wonder of nature.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Bernese Upland (Berner Oberland) in Switzerland.










Many people know the Eiger, Mönch and Jungfrau mountains, but just behind it, there is the Finsteraarhorn. The highest of the massif.










Again this STUNNING landscape;


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

nelly_the_elephant said:


> Yes I have, and I have also seen Iguazu and personally I think Iguazu is more impressive. Sorry, dude.


yeah. Angel maybe is the tallest, but Iguazu is more impressive


----------



## GregPz (Oct 30, 2004)

nelly_the_elephant said:


> If there are only 7 wonders to be elected it is unlikely that more than one waterfall will make it. In this case, Iguacu would be the logical choice.


Having visited both Iguacu and Victoria Falls I think it would be a very close call between the two. Victoria Falls looked much higher to me but Iguacu may be more spread out.


Victoria Falls - Zimbabwe/Zambia


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

damn. some breath-taking stuff. 

how about mount fuji? pretty cool i think


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Mount Fuji is just a snow covered coned mountain. I guess it's pretty an icon for Japan, but i think you can find tons of that kind of mountain in the Andes.


----------



## Reina Pepiada (Jun 9, 2006)

*CANAIMA NATIONAL PARK VENEZUELA*

*
Canaima National Park is spread over 3 million ha in south-eastern Venezuela along the border between Guyana and Brazil. Roughly 65% of the park is covered by table mountain (tepui) formations. The tepuis constitute a unique biogeological entity and are of great geological interest. The sheer cliffs and waterfalls, including the world's highest (1,000 m), form a spectacular landscape.

Salto Angel or Angel Falls spill into the Cañon del Diablo, Devil's Canyon. This is the highest waterfall in the world - more than 15 times higher than Niagara Falls.

Canaima National Park is truly one of the world's greatest natural wonders.

The park protects significant populations of 5 endangered mammal species: jaguars, giant anteaters, giant river otters, ocelots and giant armadillos. One third of the plants here are found nowhere else on the planet. Canaima harbours nearly half of the neotropical migratory birds that winter in South America; many are of conservation priority, including the osprey, American swallow-tailed kite and broad-winged hawk. The park’s highlands provide habitat for nearly 100 bird species, including 29 species found nowhere else.

It became a UNESCO World Heritage Site in 1994 because of the tepuis. The most famous Tepuis in the park are Monte Roraima, the tallest and easiest to climb, and Auyantepui, from which fall the Angel Falls - easily the most famous feature of the park.*


----------



## Reina Pepiada (Jun 9, 2006)

*CANAIMA NATIONAL PARK I/IV ANGEL FALLS*

_
It's not possible for a photo to give an impression of how impressive this thing is. When the clouds clear, it's shear size take your breath right away. It falls from over 900m high, that's the height of a Munro! By the time it hits the ground it's just rain, yet it still feeds and incredibly fast running river and smaller set of waterfalls. I know, we took a swim in them._


----------



## Reina Pepiada (Jun 9, 2006)

*CANAIMA NATIONAL PARK II/IV CANAIMA LAGOON*

_*One of the most beautiful places in Venezuela is Canaima lagoon and its surroundings. The lagoon is fed by several small water falls: Hacha, Wadaima, Golondrina and Ucaima. On the back you can see 3 "tepuy", those flat top mountains, that distinguish this region, they are called Nonoy-Tepuy ("Zamuro" or Vulture), Kuravaina-Tepuy ("Venado" or Deer) and Topochi-Tepuy ("Cerbatana" or Blowpipe).Something really surprising is the color of the water and the sand. Due to the abundance of minerals, the water takes a red color and the sand has a beautiful light pink, because of the presence of quartz.*_


----------



## khalek (Feb 10, 2007)

Cox's Bazaar beach, Bangladesh---- world's longest natural beach..


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for the pics of Ha Long Bay ... really beautiful! Not too far away in Thailand is the gorgeous Phang Nga Bay, made famous by the producers of a James Bond movie who scouted the world looking for the most gorgeous scenery in the world.
Now a lot of people are nominating lovely places in their own country out of national pride ... my suggestion is one can only nominate places outside their homelands, to be fair and impartial. However, having said that, as an American there following SUPREMELY MAGNIFICENT natural attractions must be considered from the USA:
- The Grand Canyon
- Grand Teton National Park
-The Florida Everglades
-The Redwood Forests of California
- Glacier National Park
- The Petrified Forest
- Bryce Canyon
- Lake Tahoe
- Yosemite National Park
- The Florida Keys
- Carlsbad Caverns, New Mexico
... so, thanks for letting me display my national pride, but I must say in all truth that some of the most gorgeous, majestic and awe-inspiring natural wonders are here in the USA. But yes - having been there - Iguacu Falls does beat out Niagara. Happily most countries have some beautiful spot or feature that could be pointed out with pride!


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

*Sugarloaf Mountain, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*










Sugarloaf Mountain (in Portuguese, Pão de Açúcar), is a peak situated in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, from the mouth of Guanabara Bay on a peninsula that sticks out into the Atlantic Ocean. Rising 396 metres (1,299 ft) above sea-level.


*Lençóis Maranhenses National Park, Maranhão, Brazil*










It is an area of low, flat, occasionally flooded land, overlaid with large, discrete sand dunes. It encompasses roughly 1000 square kilometers, and despite abundant rain, supports almost no vegetation. The park was created on June 2, 1981. It was featured in the Brazilian film The House of Sand.


*Pantanal, Brazil*










The Pantanal is the world’s largest wetland area, a flat landscape, with gently sloping and meandering rivers.
The Pantanal floods during the wet season, submerging over 80% of the area, and nurturing the world's richest collection of aquatic plants. It is thought to be the world’s most dense flora and fauna ecosystem. 


*Amazon Rainforest*










The Amazon Rainforest is a moist broadleaf forest in the Amazon Basin of South America. The area, also known as Amazonia or the Amazon Basin encompasses seven million square kilometers (1.2 billion acres), though the forest itself occupies some 5.5 million square kilometers, located within nine nations: Brazil (with 60 percent of the rainforest), Colombia, Peru, Venezuela, Ecuador, Bolivia, Guyana, Suriname, and French Guiana. States or departments in four nations bear the name Amazonas after it. The Amazon represents over half of the planet's remaining rainforests and comprises the largest and most species-rich tract of tropical rainforest in the world.


*Amazon River, Peru - Colombia - Brazil*










The Amazon River or River Amazon of South America is the largest river in the world, with greater total river flow than the next eight largest rivers combined, and with the largest drainage basin in the world.


*Chapada Diamantina National Park, Bahia, Brazil*










The Chapada Diamantina National Park is a 1,520 km² national park in the Chapada Diamantina region of Bahia state in the Northeast of Brazil. The park is located between 41º35’-41º15’W and 12º25’-13º20’S; approximately 400 kilometres inland from Salvador, the capital city of Bahia.


*Iguazu Falls, Brazil - Argentina*










Iguazu Falls are spectacular waterfalls of the Iguazu River located on the border of the Brazilian state of Paraná and the Argentine province of Misiones, around the coordinates 25°41′S, 54°26′W. They divide the river into the upper and lower Iguazu.


*Fernando de Noronha Archipelago, Brazil*










Fernando de Noronha is an archipelago in the Atlantic Ocean, around 220 miles (354 km) offshore from the Brazilian coast.
The islands of this archipelago are the visible parts of a range of submerged mountains. Consisting of 21 islands, islets and rocks of volcanic origin, the main island has an area of 7.1 square miles (18 km²). The base of this enormous volcanic formation is 2480 feet (756 m) below the surface.


----------



## Johnny Drama (Jul 24, 2007)

the spliff fairy said:


> Lauterbrunnen valley, Europes best kept secret (in Switzerland) - 1000-3000 ft cliffs and 72 waterfalls running down them
> 
> ICTeachers Photo Library Landscapes, Mary Podesta
> 
> ...


If I ever win the lottery...I am moving to one of these small villages.


----------



## F-ian (Oct 29, 2005)

More from *The Volcano Kingdom, Indonesia* hehe  the 7 are in the first page

*Peut Saegeu Volcano, Aceh*



















love it cuz it looks like a Comet hit it...

*Puncak Jaya Mountains (formerly called Carstensz pyramid in the Dutch era), Indonesian Papua

the World's only Snow capped mountains near the Equator*


















































































*Keli mutu, Flores , Nusa Tengara Timur
Twin Volcano Lake*


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

The Grand Canyon

Uluru

Crater Lake

Dead Sea

Table Mountain

and two others


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

davidkunz/VIE said:


> Crater Lake


YOu have been to the Crater Lake? I think it's really a insiders' tip. Not many tourist there when I went to it. But stunning landskape:








Yes it's really that blue


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> YOu have been to the Crater Lake?


Not yet, but I'm already making plans.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

That's fantastic, where is Crater Lake?


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

davidkunz/VIE said:


> Not yet, but I'm already making plans.


You really should go there, in the morning the lake is flast as a mirror, and later the waves of the boat turn it into a deep blue. Oh and don't miss to go on the boat trip!


Kuesel said:


> That's fantastic, where is Crater Lake?


It's in southern Oregon, USA.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

thisis the Jiuzhaiguo (Nine Village Valley) and Huanglong area near the 
Tibetan border in Sichuan province:











It is prohibitively expensive to visit if Chinese, about 25 Euros a day, but there are still crowds at the
entrance and spa resort. The trails between the lakes are thankfully serene, and the countryside away from
the tourist trails are untouched, though iuts quite a hike to get away.































































































































































Tibetan and Chinese temples
















Chinese village


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

my favourits by no order, ther is a lot more but we can choose only 7 

- Milford Sound - New Zealand
- Iguazu falls - Brasil/Argentina
- Guilin - China
- Fugi-San - Japan
- Plitvicka Jezera National Park - Croatia
- Grand Canyon - USA
- Uluru - Australia


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

The final list would IMHO be alot more interesting if they broke it down into regions, say....

Europe
North America
South America
Africa
Central & East Asia
South & South East Asia
Oceania

Otherwise you know its just going to be the same old Grand Canyon, Mt Everest etc.


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

*Santorini*, Greece, the breathtaking sunken volcanic island (lost Atlantis?who knows). It is Europe's biggest geological miracle, without doubt. 
I bet it will be in the top 3 of the natural miracles:


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

Some more from the caldera of *Santorini*, Greece (from flickr.com):


----------



## redob (Aug 8, 2007)

Patrick said:


>


Wonderful landscape


----------



## Reina Pepiada (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

fantastic photos and landscapes... breathtaking...!


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)




----------

